# ephedrine tablets



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

I've bought some ephedeine tabs off a mate, but i'm unsure of how strong they are. They are small whiteish tabs with a Z embossed on them, has any one got an idea on the strength in mg?

Cheers.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

are they loose or packaged?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

eph is usually 8 or 30 mg (I think 50 too). Loose cheap ones meant to be 30 mg are usually underdosed.

If you are not used to it take one, if you get a bit buzzy, tiny cock, dry mouth and queazy they'll be 30's if you don't get any that take anothe couple il you feel it - they'll be 8's


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

there loose mate.

i'll giev them a try and see what happens, i'm quite tolerant to stims thoug, because of a slightly chequered past will this make a diffrence to the effects?

thanks for your help


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

Ephedrine affects everyone differently. Obviously if you are not sensitive to stims then they will have a decreased physical affect that is noticeable i.e. tingling, jitters etc but there's no doubt that on a physiological level they will do their thing by opening up you airways, vasodilation, increased pulse rate etc.

Be aware though you shouldn't be going near them if you have high blood pressure or anything up with your heart!


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

i don't have any heart problems or high blood pressure, but thanks for the warning and i'll bear it in mind as well as the othe physiological effects.

Thanks.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mate, I eat 30's like m&m's, you play rugby so I guess you're not ready for a heart attack just yet, bang a couple in and see how you go


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

should i be chucking a couple of caffeine tabs down with them to?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Rugby-mute said:


> should i be chucking a couple of caffeine tabs down with them to?


Yeah mate and an asprin:thumbup1:


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

Brilliant i'll give it a go next week.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

try 2-4mg of caffeine,1xeph and half an aspirin or white willow bark.

The downside from using eph is it wrecks your appetite.


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm hoping to drop a bit of fat now that the pre season bulk is finished with, and that appetite suppresent was one of the reasons i chose to get ont eph. thanks for the advice on the dosing though.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> eph is usually 8 or 30 mg (I think 50 too). Loose cheap ones meant to be 30 mg are usually underdosed.
> 
> If you are not used to it take one, if you get a bit buzzy, tiny cock, dry mouth and queazy they'll be 30's if you don't get any that take anothe couple il you feel it - they'll be 8's


How long does your dick shrink for?


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

You get diddy dick syndrome for about 8-10 hours after use, if you use for prolonged times you get it until you stop using it.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Bomb said:


> You get diddy dick syndrome for about 8-10 hours after use, if you use for prolonged times you get it until you stop using it.


wooa..this true?! damn...im using clen instead lol


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

Yup, all amphetamines and their sisters, brothers, mothers and uncles cause dick shrinkage.

Altho Ephedrine is no more an Amphetamine than Chimp is a Human, or Petrol is the same as Deisel they are related and thus some of the characteristics are shared as well.


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

http://www.answers.com/topic/amphetamine

read under physical effects.

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/118807977/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0

This one I LOVE!



> A case is presented of a patient who described a koro-like syndrome related to amfetamine use; this consisted of a perception that his penis had reduced in size and was at risk of being sucked into his body. He described this as Whizz-Dick.


I name thee diddy dick syndrome, Whizz Dick! hehehe


----------



## sixp (Feb 13, 2010)

where can I buy ephedrine tablets, 50mg packed?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

90mg shrinks mine


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Word of advice. Ephedrine is a banned substance in rugby. So if you're playing at a high level don't take em.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Word of advice. Ephedrine is a banned substance in rugby. So if you're playing at a high level don't take em.


As Gym Bunny says, ephs will definitely show up on a test.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

And also as previously said..... Really does shrink your willy!!!!!

And im not joking!


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

What about taking viagra whilst on it, so you can still enjoy sex?


----------



## MarcMuscles (Jun 30, 2010)

Uriel said:


> are they loose or packaged?


Hi there, I was wondering if someone can post me a link to a website to get real ephedrine as we all know it is very hard to come by nowadays.

If someone could please do that it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

MarcMuscles said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if someone can post me a link to a website to get real ephedrine as we all know it is very hard to come by nowadays.
> 
> If someone could please do that it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 :whistling: :whistling: mmmm' dont think anyone be up for that, good try though


----------



## MarcMuscles (Jun 30, 2010)

Are we not allowed to discuss things like this on the forum then i guess?

I am only a new member


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

How many 8mg tabs is recommended before training?? I know everbody is different but what would be a good start???? Also will be taken with a green tea rather than coffee (hate the stuff), is this worth it??? Thanks guys

(Not using for weight loss but whilst cutting for energy during weight sessions)


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

MarcMuscles said:


> Are we not allowed to discuss things like this on the forum then i guess?
> 
> I am only a new member


Discuss no problem, thats what we are here for......its the asking for suppliers on the forum that will upset people.

Mind, im only presuming that Ephadrine falls into the no no category ??


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Bomb said:


> You get diddy dick syndrome for about 8-10 hours after use, if you use for prolonged times you get it until you stop using it.


 :confused1: I've never had this side effect, not something i'd want though :mellow:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Brawlerboy said:


> What about taking viagra whilst on it, so you can still enjoy sex?


Doesn't kill your sex drive, so you can still enjoy sex. The missus, however, might not :lol:


----------

